# [SOLVED] ML-2525W not available to wireless router



## toddwilli

My Samsung ML-2525W laser printer was working fine on my home wireless network and then suddenly was not available. It can be accessed by a USB connection from the main PC and works fine in that mode. 
I have XP Home, LinkSys WRT54G wireless router, which seems to work fine for internet and email, but not the printer.
How can I determine if the wireless connection in the printer somehow got ruined, like from lightning or something? How can I get the printer back on the home network? 
Thanks for any help.


----------



## aciid

*Re: ML-2525W not available to wireless router*

Hi toddwilli,

Hold down the "Print test page" button for 5 seconds minimum, then release it. The printer should then print a configuration report. Check the IP address on this report and try to access it over the network.

Open Start > Run > type "CMD" > Hit enter.
In the new window type:
ping IP-ADRESS (e.g. "ping 192.168.0.20" without the quotes)

If the host replies, you need to update the driver/port settings.
If it does not reply, or doesn't show an IP adress on the configuration report, it's not properly connected to the network.


----------



## toddwilli

*Re: ML-2525W not available to wireless router*

Thanks, aciid, for your reply.

I tried what you said. I got the config report, and the IP address matches what is listed under ports for this printer. Yet, I could not ping it. 

I went to XP's network troubleshooter, but it gave all kinds of wrong info, like my Outlook Express was not working, when it really was. it listed "failed" DHCPServer and DNSServerSearchOrder. So I don't know what good I can make of that report.

Can you suggest some other way of diagnosing the network problem? Is it possible the wireless port on the printer got zapped somehow? 

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## aciid

Alright, do you mind checking the ip address on your pc (the one you can't print from) and the ip address of the printer, and paste them here? They're local addresses and can not be traced back to you. 

Check ip address on the PC:
1. Press start > Search "cmd" > hit enter.
2. In the new window type "ipconfig" without the quotes. Paste the results here. 

As for the printers settings, paste the ip info from the configuration report here aswell.


----------



## toddwilli

*Re: ML-2525W not available to wireless router*

Thanks for your note. Sorry it took me so long to respond. Here is the info 
you requested.

For the PC
C:\Documents and Settings\Todd>ipconfig
Windows IP Configuration
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.mn.comcast.net.
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
**************************************************************
Printer configuration report:
Network information
IP address: 192.168.1.102
subnet mask: 255.255.255.0
default gateway: 192.168.1.1

7. Network
TCP/IP: static
EtherTalk: off
Ethernet speed: auto
Wireless
*WLAN Basic (+)
*WLAN Security (+)
*WLAN Default

Does this info point to a solution to my problem? Thanks.


----------



## aciid

*Re: ML-2525W not available to wireless router*

No worries. You need to check that the network port to your printer has the right IP address, it might've changed.

Go to start > cmd > type "ping 192.168.1.102".
If you get a response, follow the guide below:

Go to STart > Control Panel > Printers and faxes.
Rightclick your printer > Properties.
Go to the "Ports" tab.
Mark the port that has a ticked checkbox > Press "Configure port".

Make sure the hostname/printer address is: 192.168.1.102.

If problem still persists, set the printer to DHCP or reserve another IP address for it and try again, the lease might be up.


----------



## toddwilli

*Re: ML-2525W not available to wireless router*

aciid, I really appreciate all the time you are taking for my problem. 

I tried all that you said in the latest post. Unfortunately, nothing worked. 

When I pinged the 192.168.1.102, I got 4 timeouts before it stopped trying to ping. "100% lost"

Both "Port Name" and "Printer Name or IP address" are set to 192.168.1.102. I cannot change "Port Name". I can change "Printer Name", but I have no clue to what to change it. Must the two be the same number? 

I do not know what "DHCP" means. Sorry for my lack of knowledge. I looked all over the "properties" tabs, but I could not find that acronym. 

I don't know if it matters, but I have installed another copy of the printer, using a spare USB port. Its port is listed as a USB port. That is my default printer at this time. As I said in my first post, the printer works fine off the USB port, but not off the wireless port. Both copies of the printer show up in Control Panel and in application software, like Word. 

If you care to spend some more of your time wrestling with this problem, I am eager to try anything. 

Thanks so much again for your efforts.


----------



## aciid

*Re: ML-2525W not available to wireless router*

No worries at all, thats what we're here for.

Please check the manual on how to change the network settings on the printer, and set it to DHCP/Auto.

Could you please also do an "ipconfig /all" instead and paste all the results here. The printer seems to be set to Static, which means the lease may have ran out.


----------



## toddwilli

*Re: ML-2525W not available to wireless router*

aciid, here is the config report:
ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

 Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : HomeDesktopPC
 Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
 Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
 IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
 WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
 DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.mn.comcast.net.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.mn.comcast.net.
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0E-A6-68-26-97
 Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
 IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
 Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
 Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
 DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
 DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.77.134
 68.87.72.134
 Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, August 04, 2011 9:25:02 AM

 Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, August 05, 2011 9:25:02 AM

When I try to setup the network printer using "SETIP" from the printer software CD, I enter all the addresses, but it says it cannot connect to the printer, so that approach is apparently a dead end. 

I tried to go through “Smart Panel”. With the USB-connected printer copy, I could get in and change the DHCP, etc. But with the “network-connected” copy, the program cannot communicate with the printer, so I cannot access the printer, so I cannot change anything. 

I deleted both copies of the printer. If I leave the USB cable connected, when I turn the printer on, it is installed to use that cable connection. If I have no cable connected, when I turn the printer on, no installation happens. If I try to “add printer” from “Printers and Faxes”, both copies show up on the Browse list (eg., \\HOMEDESKTOPPC\Samsung ML-2525W Series (Copy 2)), but when I highlight either name (with or without the “Copy 2”), an error message appears that “the printer name is invalid”. 

Could there be something wrong with my router? It connects with internet and email with no problems. My wife's laptop is served fine. I have no other wireless connections.

Help! (still)


----------



## toddwilli

*Re: ML-2525W not available to wireless router*

aciid, have you given up on my problem? I don't blame you, but I would like to know, so I can try elsewhere for a solution. Thanks very much for trying.


----------



## aciid

*Re: ML-2525W not available to wireless router*

Hi toddwilli,

I'm terribly sorry I must have missed this thread among my subscription, really really sorry about that! Considering you can't ping that network address for the printer aswell, something is wrong in the network configuration.

Could you try and ping another PC in the network and see if that responds?
(Run IPCONFIG on another machine, write down the IP-address: > Go to your own PC, open the command prompt and type "ping -ipadress-").


----------

